# Paph. Vipanii



## ncart (Jun 9, 2008)

This is a cross with niveum x philippinense. I got one growth plant as "near-blooming size" 8 years ago. It now has 4 healthy growths. Does anybody know how I can initiate flower buds? I am loosing my patience. Especially, the plant was "near-blooming" size. Thank you!


----------



## Roy (Jun 10, 2008)

If you can post a pic of the plant it would help, BUT, this type of crossing has many postings in this and other forums regarding the flower or more correctly, The NON flowering. Some plants within this line of breeding seem to flower ok and for most growers BUT the majority do as yours does, grows well and thats all. There is no magic cure or treatment, just time.........how much time, well.............thats the million dollar question.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 10, 2008)

increase your fertilizer concentration by one third and wait for next spring


----------



## Pete (Jun 10, 2008)

intersectionals are tough. like roy said. i have a whole bunch of stonei x greyi and only about 30% flowered so far and they all have LOTS of growths. on top of the hard to get flowers factor, even when you do its even harder to get decent flowers. ive never been a big fan of intersectional crosses.


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 10, 2008)

> intersectionals are tough. like roy said. i have a whole bunch of stonei x greyi and only about 30% flowered so far and they all have LOTS of growths. on top of the hard to get flowers factor, even when you do its even harder to get decent flowers. ive never been a big fan of intersectional crosses.



that does not sound encouraging for me... :sob::sob: I have been hoping for my Lukluk (niveum x stonei) and Wild Thing (godefroyae x stonei) to bloom soon... Anyway, does anyone know if this 'non-flowering' habit applies to mainly (brachy x multis) and (parvis x multis), or other types of intersectional crooses also; e.g. (barbatas x multis). The reason is that there is a paph hybrid in Malaysia, P. Milmannii (philippinense x callosum), which is not uncommon in collections but nobody seems to be able to bloom it.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 10, 2008)

Welcome from NYC! Usually flowering is initiated by sending plants to hobbiest in NY apartment!


----------



## Roy (Jun 10, 2008)

paphioboy said:


> that does not sound encouraging for me... :sob::sob: I have been hoping for my Lukluk (niveum x stonei) and Wild Thing (godefroyae x stonei) to bloom soon... Anyway, does anyone know if this 'non-flowering' habit applies to mainly (brachy x multis) and (parvis x multis), or other types of intersectional crooses also; e.g. (barbatas x multis). The reason is that there is a paph hybrid in Malaysia, P. Milmannii (philippinense x callosum), which is not uncommon in collections but nobody seems to be able to bloom it.



To my knowledge it applies mainly to the Brachy + parvi x Multis. The Milmannii seems to flower here Ok, I dont have one but it is seen about, it may be too hot there for it.


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 10, 2008)

Welcome from Greece....

Eric you are "out of this world"!!!!!!oke:oke:
(BTW, I like your way of thinking...)


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 10, 2008)

> The Milmannii seems to flower here Ok, I dont have one but it is seen about, it may be too hot there for it.



Roy, but aren't phils and callosum 'hot-house' species? Maybe its just that all of the available plants originate from the same parents which may be very un-free flowering cultivars.. Its a nice hybrid though.. Hope someone would remake the cross using better parents...


----------



## Roy (Jun 11, 2008)

When I say its cooler here, maybe in the context that we get a greater change in temperatures. Even though the plants are grown in heated houses in the south, the external temps change the atmosphere within the house. There is also the case of the Brachy / parvi genetics difference to the multis.
I think, and others please correct, the barbata group are more genetically closer to the multi florals thus allowing better compatability.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 11, 2008)

I like Vipanii. I purchased mine in bloom 3 years ago, and it has bloomed every year since.

Paph. Vipanii


----------



## ncart (Jun 11, 2008)

WOW! That is one pretty flower... Yours must be one of those "blooming" plants. I just repotted my plant. It has very healthy roots. I am going to give another year, then will figure out what to do with it. Maybe donate to a local society.


----------



## Roy (Jun 11, 2008)

ncart said:


> I am going to give another year, then will figure out what to do with it. Maybe donate to a local society.



No, don't do that, hang on to it and see what happens. Think it as a challange. OR, place nice big pair of scissors or knife very near the plant. For some unexplainable reason this helps stubbon plants flower at times.


----------



## ncart (Jun 12, 2008)

Roy, I like your idea of scissors. I used to threaten some of the plants as I watered them.


----------

